

US plane in 1961 'nuclear bomb near-miss' - Suraj-Sun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24183879

======
Cbasedlifeform
From the article: 'One simple dynamo-technology low voltage switch stood
between the United States and a major catastrophe.'

And the bombs were 260 times more powerful than those dropped on Hiroshima and
Nagasaki.

Jesus H. Christ.

NB the original story appeared in The Guardian.

